# Tracking user input



## Guitar (Nov 13, 2013)

I have a system with a few different users that I want to track input on, specifically through the bash history. I know I can do this by viewing the bash history file, but that isn't what I want to do. I want to copy that history to somewhere else that isn't writable by them so that they cannot edit the history - I also want to timestamp the commands so I know when they were done. I could log the bash_history files to a remote logging server which would sort of solve it, but I'd rather have it locally right now.

How can I accomplish this?


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 13, 2013)

http://askubuntu.com/questions/93566/how-to-log-all-bash-commands-by-all-users-on-a-server

something like this


----------



## Guitar (Nov 13, 2013)

That's excellent, thank you.


----------

